# Pr trp



## pb00 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi all

I am currently waiting on PR based on my 3 yr old son (placed last May 2014). We are going over in 3 months based on a TRP with a work endorsement (I have a job offer in the hospitality industry). If the job doesn't work out what is the process of changing jobs. I understand that I would need to re apply for the work endorsement but will it be the whole visa and if so would I have to go back to the uk or can it all be done in SA?

Also in August my SA wife and me will have been married for 5 yrs, if all routes fail and we have to apply through that route would I also have to go back to the UK?

Cheers


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi pb00

If you want to change jobs, you will simply apply for a change of conditions on your existing 11(6) visa. This is however a whole new application and has the same requirements as with the initial application. The application can be done in SA through the VFS system (the company outsourced to deal with all the visa application submissions).

If your PR fails, you will be able to apply for PR from within SA based on your 5 years' marriage according to Section 11(6)(c) and based on Section 26(b).

All the best,


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

pb00 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am currently waiting on PR based on my 3 yr old son (placed last May 2014). We are going over in 3 months based on a TRP with a work endorsement (I have a job offer in the hospitality industry). If the job doesn't work out what is the process of changing jobs. I understand that I would need to re apply for the work endorsement but will it be the whole visa and if so would I have to go back to the uk or can it all be done in SA?
> 
> ...



Hi pb00

The outcome of your current permanent residency permit will be sent to London Whitehall and not available to find out once you are in SA. So please make sure that you inform the SAHC in London Whitehall that you are moving to SA and would like them to contact you via email when the outcome has been received. 

Unfortunately the likelihood of the application being successful is slim, as there as been a mass rejection for all permanent residency applications applied for on the basis of SA children, due to the SA citizen (your 3 year old) not being able to financially support you. 
So I would bear that in mind. If you have received a negative out of your PR, you should proceed with the permanent residency application in August on the basis of your wife. Alternatively, should you have been residing together before marriage, you would be able to apply now for your permanent residency (once you land in SA) on the basis of a combination of permanent relationship and marriage. Whilst at the same time as submit a letter of cancellation for your previously submitted permanent residency application. 

In regards to the work endorsement, should you change employer, you would need to apply for a whole new section 11(6) visa with all new documentation.


----------

